# SA Special Edition of one....



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

*....presented to my kind of military leader, General Tommy Franks...REMF he never was

*
















:smt1099


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Kick a$$!!!!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Is there any more to the story? I'd love to hear it. Or is it just what SA decided to present to him?

And the first pic doesn't work.


----------

